# New 2009 Glory



## live2009 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is my true Personal story. I have been over weight almost my entire life. I almost give up on exercising because I tried to join gym, eat diet food, take some diet pills but still nothing change. Three weeks ago, my friend introduced me to laboxing. He said that laboxing is the best gym ever as my friend loss some weight in the first week of joining. He gave me a week pass for trial. So the next day, I try their kickboxing class and just felt so much fresher. After a week, I weight myself and really I loss 10 pounds in just a week. This is so unbelievable. Now, I am a member of laboxing and they have the lowest monthly rate compared to other gym. Also, they offer a lot of different classes there such as kickboxing class, boxing class, mma class, fat burning class, muscle building class, and many more. So, I also suggesting you guys out there who want to get in shape and lose weight quickly just join laboxing. Here are their website laboxing and just locate the nearest gym around you.


----------

